# NSFW viewing issues



## Stavinair (Feb 2, 2020)

At this point I am at a loss. Whenever I try to view nsfw stuff on the main page it signs me out and I get this: "This submission contains Mature or Adult content. To view this submission you must log in and enable the Mature or Adult content via Account Settings."

So I signed back in, didn't get any username/password errors. Still the same thing.

THEN, opened up another tab, logged in, REFRESHED same tab to make sure it was keeping me logged in (it did) and made sure I had general/adult/mature enabled in my account settings, which it was. 
Tried going back to a nsfw fa page. Got the same message again: 

"This submission contains Mature or Adult content. To view this submission you must log in and enable the Mature or Adult content via Account Settings."

Then logged in, AGAIN no username/password issues. No change.

"This submission contains Mature or Adult content. To view this submission you must log in and enable the Mature or Adult content via Account Settings. "

I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## kiroku (Feb 2, 2020)

Have you tried doing this is an incognito/guest browser? I might be a cache issue? If not I'd be interested to see if a mod has better insight to the issue.


----------



## Stavinair (Feb 2, 2020)

kiroku said:


> Have you tried doing this is an incognito/guest browser? I might be a cache issue? If not I'd be interested to see if a mod has better insight to the issue.


I haven't considered that...


----------



## Stavinair (Feb 2, 2020)

Well it actually worked in a private tab in firefox.


----------



## TheFestiveJudge (Feb 4, 2020)

Whale whale whale, look who it is


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Feb 6, 2020)

Stavinair said:


> At this point I am at a loss. Whenever I try to view nsfw stuff on the main page it signs me out and I get this: "This submission contains Mature or Adult content. To view this submission you must log in and enable the Mature or Adult content via Account Settings."
> 
> So I signed back in, didn't get any username/password errors. Still the same thing.
> 
> ...



Your best option is to file a trouble ticket on the main site, under the Report a Bug heading.  The tech team can be properly alerted to it then. 

I'm going to close this up, since the issue needs a trouble ticket, not a forum post.


----------

